# Why can't I give the same person Reputation points?



## Kane (Sep 30, 2004)

For some reason whenever I try to give Rep. points to other, it says I have to spread it out before giving to same person. I don't undertsand what they mean. What do they mean?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 30, 2004)

It means that before you hit the same person again, you must give rep to several others.  Currently it's set to 20.  Reasoning is to prevent 'rep slamming'.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh, did you change it to 20?  It used to be 10.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 30, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Oh, did you change it to 20? It used to be 10.


I just checked, it's 10.

Must be getting old.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 30, 2004)

Maybe not.... maybe old is getting YOU. :ultracool


----------

